# Kann Java piepen?



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob Java einen Ton z.B. für 10 sek. lang wiedergeben kann. Oder ob ich zur SoundWiedergabe grundsätzlich eine WAV Datei brauche. 

THX


----------



## gast (14. Jan 2009)

Was für ein beep? So ein "HardwareBeep" ?


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

Ja z.B. "einfach" über die Lautsprecher oder von mir aus über den PC Speaker.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (14. Jan 2009)

```
Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
```

Hab mir irgendwann mal ein richtig dämliches Beispiel dazu geschrieben:

```
import java.awt.Toolkit;

public class Beep{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Thread t=new Thread(){
			public void run(){
				String rhytm=".... . .. . ... . .. . ";
				int currentChar=0;
				
				while(true){
					
					try{
						if(rhytm.charAt(currentChar++)==' '){
							System.out.print("-");
							sleep(300);
						}else{
							Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
							System.out.print("|");
							sleep(300);
						}
						if(currentChar>=rhytm.length()){
							System.out.println();
							currentChar=0;
						}
						
					}catch(InterruptedException e){
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}
			}
		};
		t.start();
	}
}
```
Das war aber echt wirklich nur eine Schnapsidee, sollte hier irgendein Fan den Beat erkennen, dann bitte nicht übel nehmen: ich weiß schon dass es im Vergleich zum Original einfach nur das absolute Elend ist^^ :lol:


----------

